# Pink Parrots



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

A picture of some pink parrots. Pink convict and King kong parrot mix. At almost 2" some are starting grow little hump on the head.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

are they able to reproduce cause they are a hybrid right but they do look cool good job


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

They breed in the same manner as convicts but are a little less aggressive.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

they are cute! :!:


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is anothe pic of a nice baby pink parrot. I sarted another project with black striped parrots, hoping to get the same fish as this but with nice black bars. 
check the pink parrots out on aquabid in flowerhorn section.


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

Just a little update on my parrot projects. Got a pair of pink parrots spawning together, the first batch is now swimming for 5 days, eating baby brine. Small batches of eggs, most hatched, the parrents are only 2" right now, still growing.


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

*cool fish and pic! what camera??*

i always liked parrots, i've had them for about 4 years now and those are some real nice looking parrots! congratulations and good luck! another question: what camera did u use to take that picture? because thats a great pic and i just can't get good fish pics out of my olympus D560 digital.


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a small cheap sony4.1 cyber-shot, on the lowest setting.


----------

